
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome/Firefox - joker765
https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean
======
joker765
Refactored extension/add-on with lots of new sites, bug-fixes, add custom
sites and update-notification.

[https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-
chrome-c...](https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)
(no google analytics)

[https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-...](https://github.com/magnolia1234-new/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

~~~
fwn
Why did you switch from github.com/magnolia1234 (now deleted) to
github.com/magnolia1234-new ?

~~~
joker765
Clean start. But why bother if you're not using it anyway?

~~~
fwn
You don't want to reveal the reasons for your github suspension/deletion? (I
could understand if they didn't tell you. Such notices are frustratingly often
deliberately uninformative.)

The first time this project was discussed on HN I thought that it's not
trustworthy and I believed the project description to be dishonest.

That somewhat rhymes with stuff one would need to do to get suspended on
github - hence my question.

Then again the legal situation of paywall bypasses is pretty grey, so it's
genuinely interesting to know whether github has potentially some kind of
policy against it.

I know you're officially not involved as you said that the first time you
posted the project. An unofficial answer would be equally interesting!

